# Name for a Dun Mare



## allatno10 (3 September 2012)

Need some help with a name for a Dun mare, shes an ID x.
I quite like Cookie Crumble or Cookies 'n' Cream, every name I think of has either a food or drink theme, need some inspiration. Thanks.


----------



## Sarah1 (3 September 2012)

allatno10 said:



			Need some help with a name for a Dun mare, shes an ID x.
I quite like Cookie Crumble or Cookies 'n' Cream, every name I think of has either a food or drink theme, need some inspiration. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

My sister had a beautiful yellow dun mare, years ago, she called her Britvic!  The mare was slightly nuts too so the fizziness of the name suited her as well as the 'yellow' colour!


----------



## Goldenstar (3 September 2012)

Dun Dancing would be a nice one.


----------



## s4sugar (3 September 2012)

Is she dun or buckskin?


----------



## arizonahoney (3 September 2012)

Whodunnit


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 September 2012)

s4sugar said:



			Is she dun or buckskin?
		
Click to expand...

I was sitting on my hands so that I couldn't ask that!


----------



## allatno10 (3 September 2012)

She's a Dun.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 September 2012)

allatno10 said:



			She's a Dun.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure? Not many breeds have the true dun gene (ID doesn't). It's actually more likely that she's buckskin (cream gene).

Buckskin






Also buckskin


----------



## pip6 (3 September 2012)

There was a lovely dun endurance horse called Dunstin's Dun It Again


----------



## allatno10 (3 September 2012)

She's got the dark line going down her back, she's not as cream as the picture above, now you've got me thinking, she could be buckskin, just brought her and waiting for the vetting to be done, she's being sold as a Dun. &#128563;


----------



## WestCoast (3 September 2012)

For some unknown reason I'm thinking Tallula - not entirely sure why,

Paula


----------



## Kallibear (3 September 2012)

Dunno?!
Been there, Dun that.

And various others along that line. 

Can I have her please? I've wanted a large dun for AGES but they're so hard to find!


----------



## chickeninabun (3 September 2012)

Dunkin' Donut!!

We need pictures when you get her home. I love a nice dun, or buckskin!


----------



## s4sugar (3 September 2012)

What is her breeding?
Dun & Buckskin are the result of different genes that happen to look similar in some shades.
Very few British breeds have the dun gene but several use the term when buckskin is correct.


----------



## Surreydeb (3 September 2012)

Cinnamon Spice?  Caramella?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 September 2012)

allatno10 said:



			She's got the dark line going down her back, she's not as cream as the picture above, now you've got me thinking, she could be buckskin, just brought her and waiting for the vetting to be done, she's being sold as a Dun. &#128563;
		
Click to expand...

Just to make things even more tricky, Buckskins can have dorsal stripes. Does she have leg barring? What is the other part of her breeding? Do you know who her dam and sire are (also what colour they are)?

It's surprisingly common for horses to be passported wrong for their colour, or advertised as the wrong colour. The countless 'palomino' Haflingers for example.


The difference between dun and buckskin hasn't reached everyone yet. There are plenty of people who still believer that buckskin is just the US term for dun. It was once, but now that we understand the genetics better, they have been assigned to different colours, caused by different genes. Although a bay/yellow dun does look similar to a buckskin.


----------



## allatno10 (3 September 2012)

Thanks everyone, I will post photos and breeding whenI get her.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 September 2012)

Also, if her parents have nice show names, you can use them as inspiration to name their daughter. 

PS. looking forwards to the photos and I hope that you have many wonderful years with your new horse.


----------



## Montyforever (3 September 2012)

Honey  my mares registered as dun and she's bay so mistakes happen


----------



## DunDally (3 September 2012)

Sahara (as in desert)?


----------



## Bluejemx (24 January 2015)

A buckskin is a sandy coloured horse with a black mane (if the mane is brown it's not a true buckskin) anyway continuing... A buckskin also has a dorsal stripe down the centre on its back it doesn't matter about the *creamness* of the colour its all about the dorsel stripe, a dun dose's not a stripe also a fun can have a brown or black mane &#128521;


----------



## kez81 (24 January 2015)

Dun is a single dilution gene which affects all horse colours resulting in the range of sandy duns, red duns, grullos, grey duns and smokies depending on the original base gene. The bay dilution is the one that produces the colour which causes all the confusion with buckskins. To be a true dun, the horse must have black points, legs, mane tail etc and a dorsal stripe which is distinctly darker than the rest of the coat. Leg and shoulder barring is also a sign of a dun and doesnt usually occur in buckskins. Duns should not have white markings. Dun is often present in native breeds.
Bucksin is a cream gene dilution of a bay horse. The gene produces buckskin fron bay, palomino from chestnut but is recessive to black having no eefect on colour. The cream on bay dilution result is a golden colour body with a dark black/brown mane and tail. Buckskins can have black points the same as a dun but can also have white markings on the face or legs. Buckskins do not have a true dorsal stripe, the hair may appear darker (known as countershading) at the spine but it is not a distinct stripe as in a dun. So quick way to check if your horse is a dun, is to see if the stripe is a distinct line that is noticeably darker than the rest of the coat. If yes then more than likely a dun. Although just to make things more confusing it is possible to have both cream and dun dilute genes present in one horse! My big lad is a buckskin (conniexvanner) and he has a black mane and tail with blond bits running through it, countershading and dapples in his coat and white face and leg markings yet his passport has him as dun!


----------



## Charlie007 (24 January 2015)

Dun n dusted
Dun roaming
Been there, dun that


----------



## millikins (24 January 2015)

Dun Enough.


----------



## baggyb (24 January 2015)

I bred a dun and she was the colour of Baileys Irish Cream - hence Bailey


----------



## ponydi (24 January 2015)

The Dun Deal


----------



## rotters13 (24 January 2015)

Watch Your Dun (say it quickly!)


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 January 2015)

allatno10 said:



			Need some help with a name for a Dun mare, shes an ID x.
I quite like Cookie Crumble or Cookies 'n' Cream, every name I think of has either a food or drink theme, need some inspiration. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Biscuit
crunchie
Butter Popcorn
Butter Me Up 
Sunny/Sonny
Desert
Cactus
Sandy/Sandi
Goldie (rather cliche, I know)
Honey
Spice (Show name Sugar & Spice)
Tanner/Tanni 

Sunshine
Dark Sunshine
Rey/Ray of Sunshine
Sunbeam
Fool's Gold
Jewel
Crown of Gold
Golden Rose
Chrysanthemum (Crissy)
Daffodil
Daisy
Honey
Lilly
Mimosa
Star
Tansy



ANZAC biscuit
Biscotti
Bourbon biscuit
Butter cookie
Chocolate chip cookie
Florentine Biscuit


----------



## Sussexbythesea (24 January 2015)

How about Zombie? After this thread.  

I think the OP may have fund a name two plus years on!


----------



## Kallibear (24 January 2015)

kez81 said:



			Dun is a single dilution gene which affects all horse colours resulting in the range of sandy duns, red duns, grullos, grey duns and smokies depending on the original base gene. The bay dilution is the one that produces the colour which causes all the confusion with buckskins. To be a true dun, the horse must have black points, legs, mane tail etc and a dorsal stripe which is distinctly darker than the rest of the coat. Leg and shoulder barring is also a sign of a dun and doesnt usually occur in buckskins. Duns should not have white markings. Dun is often present in native breeds.
Bucksin is a cream gene dilution of a bay horse. The gene produces buckskin fron bay, palomino from chestnut but is recessive to black having no eefect on colour. The cream on bay dilution result is a golden colour body with a dark black/brown mane and tail. Buckskins can have black points the same as a dun but can also have white markings on the face or legs. Buckskins do not have a true dorsal stripe, the hair may appear darker (known as countershading) at the spine but it is not a distinct stripe as in a dun. So quick way to check if your horse is a dun, is to see if the stripe is a distinct line that is noticeably darker than the rest of the coat. If yes then more than likely a dun. Although just to make things more confusing it is possible to have both cream and dun dilute genes present in one horse! My big lad is a buckskin (conniexvanner) and he has a black mane and tail with blond bits running through it, countershading and dapples in his coat and white face and leg markings yet his passport has him as dun!
		
Click to expand...


Almost but duns can and do have white markings. The gene is entirely separate from the dun gene. However for the breeds that dun is found in (esp Highlands) white markings are very frowned on.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 January 2015)

Kallibear said:



			Almost but duns can and do have white markings. The gene is entirely separate from the dun gene. However for the breeds that dun is found in (esp Highlands) white markings are very frowned on.
		
Click to expand...

Very true. Quarter horses have both the dun and cream gene in the breed (so you can have dunalinos and dunskins) and they can also have white markings, plus as far as I know, white markings aren't frowned upon in that breed.


----------



## FfionWinnie (25 January 2015)

Faracat said:



			Very true. Quarter horses have both the dun and cream gene in the breed (so you can have dunalinos and dunskins) and they can also have white markings, plus as far as I know, white markings aren't frowned upon in that breed.
		
Click to expand...

They are frowned upon if they are anything more than tiny, that's why there are American Paint horses.


----------



## asmp (25 January 2015)

[/URL]

I always call mine a 'weird' dun as he has the dorsal stripe and zebra markings on his legs but has a multi coloured brown mane (think highlights!).  As you can see he also has white markings on his head.  I'm sure someone on here can tell me exactly what colour he is.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 January 2015)

asmp said:








[/URL]

I always call mine a 'weird' dun as he has the dorsal stripe and zebra markings on his legs but has a multi coloured brown mane (think highlights!).  As you can see he also has white markings on his head.  I'm sure someone on here can tell me exactly what colour he is.
		
Click to expand...

She is very very pretty that is the first obvious things, I would say at first glance she is a buckskin I may be corrected.  


Dun
Dorsal Stripe
This is a dark line that goes from the base of the mane to the base of the tail. Sometimes it goes through the middle of the mane, tail or both giving the horse a dark streak through the middle of each. This trait is always present on a Dun horse and should not be confused with the more subtle dorsal stripes caused by countershading. Terms associated with this Dun trait are: eel stripe, list, lineback and backstripe. You may hear people call Dun colored horses, lineback Duns.

Zebra Stripes
Another trait caused by the Dun gene is horizontal marks on the legs of the horse. These range from above the hock or knee to below and usually fade into the dark part of the leg. These lines are commonly called Zebra or Tiger stripes. These can be very dark like in the photo or so light they are hardly visible. These marks may not appear on all Dun horses and it is sometimes very hard to see them on darker shades.

Shoulder Stripe
These are dark marks that can be very obvious or subtle shading that cross over the withers onto the shoulders of the horse

Cobwebbing
Some Dun horses have darker rings or stripes on their foreheads. This is commonly called cobwebbing or spiderwebbing.

Brindle Dun
A different and unique body coloration with stripes appearing over the barrel of the body and most, if not all, the dun factor characteristics. Brindle Duns show up in the Netherlands and they are referred to as an ancient dun color. The peculiar body markings can appear in the form of tear drops or zebra stripes.


----------



## kez81 (25 January 2015)

Kallibear said:



			Almost but duns can and do have white markings. The gene is entirely separate from the dun gene. However for the breeds that dun is found in (esp Highlands) white markings are very frowned on.
		
Click to expand...

Hence why I said " should" not have any white markings.  I know some do have very small facial markings but its very very frowned upon to have any white else where, particularly on the legs. Having totally black points on a bay based dun or dark red on chestnut base and a strong eel stripe is I think what i grew up associating with a proper dun. I know a dun enthusiast who is really quite a stickler for the old rule book, she is my vet and frowns every time she sees my boys passport lol! Her own dun is called Caramac as he is exactly the same colour as the sweet. My boys stable name is Boomerang and his show name is Buck-a-roo. His dad is buckskin and white vanner called Buck-rogers. I don't think it was intentional to include his colour in his name though as his owner insists he is dun and white!


----------



## caileag (25 January 2015)

Buffy


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 January 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			They are frowned upon if they are anything more than tiny, that's why there are American Paint horses.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 January 2015)

ASMP - that photo isn't good enough to judge the horse's colour, do you have any others?


----------



## Pinkvboots (25 January 2015)

I have a bay Arab with a dorsal stripe his a very pale bay though not that lovely rich red bay, he looks a bit faded bless him I often call him donkey because of the stripe.


----------



## FairyLights (25 January 2015)

Something Special
Cookie Dookie
Carmel
Carmon
Sunrise Super Star
Autumn Wings
Colours of Beautiful
Daydreamer
Dusted Dreamer
Dunnitagain
Drogos Daily Dream
 Roamer
 Dragons Breath
Dolores


----------



## asmp (25 January 2015)

Faracat said:



			ASMP - that photo isn't good enough to judge the horse's colour, do you have any others?
		
Click to expand...







\

This shows the dorsal stripes and the zebra leg markings. He has darker marks on his shoulder too.

Re: choosing a name for your horse, I've often gone for a foreign word so it's a bit different - I.e. My first horse was named Kelabu, which is Malay for grey.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 January 2015)

Much better.  He definitely has Dun factor markings there and is a lovely example. What colour are his lower legs? I wonder if he has a base colour of liver chestnut?


----------



## gmw (25 January 2015)

Welldun !!!


----------



## asmp (25 January 2015)

Faracat said:



			Much better.  He definitely has Dun factor markings there and is a lovely example. What colour are his lower legs? I wonder if he has a base colour of liver chestnut?
		
Click to expand...









Pretty awful pic as not long after we bought him nearly 7 years ago (hence the Mohican mane growing out!) but it shows his leg markings


----------



## kez81 (25 January 2015)

asmp said:









Pretty awful pic as not long after we bought him nearly 7 years ago (hence the Mohican mane growing out!) but it shows his leg markings
		
Click to expand...

A very nice red dun


----------



## Frumpoon (25 January 2015)

Goldie Dawn


----------

